# Anyone starting to plan for next year yet?



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, that's amazing - wish I had it in me, but no, I'm one that needs to step away from it for a while. Keep us updated as your plan comes together!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

Tink,

As a matter of fact I am. I haven't come up with a theme yet for my second annual party, but I've made a list of what worked and didn't work this time (party night before Halloween wasn't a great idea; I was wiped for the haunt). Just some basic party planning ideas going on now.

As for the haunt, I jumped right back into prop building. I want to do a fireplace surround filled with skulls so I'm making a bunch of papier mache ones. I'm also starting some corpses as I'm going to expand the haunt in 2010 to include the side yard instead of just the front lawn. I've got some ideas as to how I want certain parts to look so I want to get going on those props.

I want to establish an overall theme for my yard starting next year. Many haunts, as you know, have a theme or name and seem to work around that when planning. I think having a central theme would be helpful in directing what props I want to build and what I want things to look like. For the past few years I've had something of a mish-mash of ideas going but now want a more cohesive look to it.

Right now I've got three ideas I'm considering, but they're all open to change. The first that came to mind was that of the Bastille, in France, or rather its fall and aftermath. While it was the beginning of French constitutional government, it also was marked by the Reign of Terror whenmany were put to death by the guillotine. 

That in itself sounds interesting, and I was considering calling it Reign of Terror, untilI found that there was already another haunt called that. I don't think it has anything to do with the Bastille, and it's on a separate coast, but I'd prefer to be original. I think it has a lot fo possibilities though as the Marquis de Sade was once a prisoner at the Bastille, as was the Man in the Iron Mask (so was Voltaire). But while the guillotine is fun(!), I'm not necessarily a blood-and-guts type haunter. I'm looking for ambience and developing a "creep factor" just from the set.

That got me to thinking about the Tower of London then. That place was just about evil incarnate and lots of torture occured there, which could provide for some interesting set pieces. I'm still mulling it over.

The third idea I had was the Grand Guignol theater. If you're not familiar with it, it was a macabre theater that ran from the late 1880's to the 1950's in a seedy little district in Paris, France. The theater brought all kinds of taboo subjects to the stage that horrified audiences, but it gained its greatest notariety for the torture and death it portrayed, replete with spurting blood and severed limbs. A film clip I saw showed a doctor using a hacksaw to sever the arm of a woman he had hypnotized. Beheadings, strangulation, shootings, torture (even rape) was portrayed on the stage and supposedly had people fainting regularly from the shock.

Apparently it lost its following after World War II. It's then owner said something along the lines of "How do you shock people after Buchenwald?" However, as I noted before, I'm not a blood-and-guts type of haunter, though I'm not squeamish in the least. I just like the feeling of "creep" rather than an over the top display. But I have to admit, Grand Guignol provides so many great options.

So, the short answer to your question is "Yes! I am planning for 2010," though my wife has some plans for Christmas that she wants me to build first. Build one monster mud reaper and she thinks I can build Santa and his sleigh, too!

Rich


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

I always satrt thinking about next year when I start to take down my thing I start to thinkabout next year I already got my gib scae idea ready and I know what I want to biuld wich is good cuz it will take all sumer to do it


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Well I'm not actually planning for next year yet but I am thinking about it.
I'm analyzing why this year was such a success and what I can do next year to get the same kind of participation from guests.
I'm not getting very far though lol
I need a theme where the invite allows them to pick a role and prepare it ahead of time.

MsM


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh yeah I always start planning the next year right away..just planning though. I take off from the week of Thanksgiving to after the New year. Then I am ready to start getting my hands dirty again. 

It's the best time right now while it's all fresh, to stop and take stock , note of what worked, what didn't, and start planning work on all the great ideas that I found here on the Forum.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Already planning for 2010.
I've got my haunt title and theme ready, and some ideas for the flyers.
I've also got designs on a few larger props that I'll need to build, and some new scares that I want to incorporate.

I'll take a few weeks off over Christmas and New year to relax and have some family time and then start work on the script and haunt layout in the new year.

It's never too early to start planning, but I'll probably still end up panicking on Oct 30th, as I do every year!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Well share with us already so we can steal it


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I always get ideas from everyone's party pictures & experiences. I always have an ongoing to-do list. We got our costumes 50% off the day after Halloween. I just need to accessorize.


----------



## Brother Grim (Oct 26, 2009)

Sad to say but yes.... I think I'm hooked, I enjoyed my first party building and planning experience. I started thinking about next year the next day but I don't really do a theme. I use "areas" because I host in my barn and I'm not sure I want to theme such a large space every year, I mean I already have 15 large bins of decorations.

This year one of my areas was a "body" shop and I'm toying with the idea of a witch area. I've started working on some small stuff just playing around but I've got some ideas I'm working on. My most pressing idea is how to cover such large wall and ceiling spaces.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Brother Grim said:


> Sad to say but yes.... I think I'm hooked, I enjoyed my first party building and planning experience. I started thinking about next year the next day but I don't really do a theme. I use "areas" because I host in my barn and I'm not sure I want to theme such a large space every year, I mean I already have 15 large bins of decorations.
> 
> This year one of my areas was a "body" shop and I'm toying with the idea of a witch area. I've started working on some small stuff just playing around but I've got some ideas I'm working on. My most pressing idea is how to cover such large wall and ceiling spaces.



Hallow BG and WHY Cover it! Sounds like a barn would be PERFECT for any Halloween theme area. ANd if you set up a variety of themes -- just think of all the Kodak spots you have created for your guests to get their pics taken in front of?  For next year - I say don't bother covering it up -- You can enhance it all with webs and other decor props ie light projections, tree limbs, corn stalks, hay bales. Bring the outdoors indoors and I think you will be able to put a few "witches in the woods" around a cauldron in a corner of the barn with no trouble! (Have you seen the HF thread for fake cauldron "fire" you can make with Great Stuff and lights? That's one I want to try making for next year.) 

I am sooo envious! IMO -- A barn is the ideal spot for a Halloween party. Do you have pics from this year? As for planning now - I totally agree. I can't stop thinking about next year AND the year after! LOL (Shoot -- Ahh bullame this dern Halloween Forum by golly!!)
BOO!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Well share with us already so we can steal it


All in good time, My dear friend....All in good time.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh yes. Even as I box and label the props that I've taken down, I'm sketching and getting material for another witch to put on the roof. I'll probably start assembing her next month. After that, there's the lightning simulator, the cemetery sign, another fog chiller,...


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Hell yeah! Started a thread like this in Costume Ideas. Doing the Dead Snow theme, have an entire group going as Nazi Zombies. The only difficulty for me will be finding the uniforms and then altering a few for the ladies, can't get Nazi uniform costumes in the US, gotta gettem in the UK.
Heres what they look like:
View attachment 8605


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

The prince of England got in trouble for dressing as a Nazi. 
Personally, living in europe and seeing what the Nazi's did here and feeling how deep the wounds still are....I think its a tasteless idea.

MsM


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> The prince of England got in trouble for dressing as a Nazi.
> Personally, living in europe and seeing what the Nazi's did here and feeling how deep the wounds still are....I think its a tasteless idea.
> 
> MsM


Wow, thought here of ALL places was where I could be free to be just whatever I please. Watch the movie, that's where it's coming from. I think the FX where we are coming from will be awesome. Remember, it is a HORROR movie amd we will be DEAD and we will be ZOMBIES. I'll let it go at that. Seems, everyone else I am friendly with on this site seems to think it'll be pretty badass.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I think the Zombie factor makes it totaly different deal!

If you were just a platoon of Nazi's yeah that would be tasteless, but you will be gored up dead snow Zombies.. different world entirely... to me anyways.


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Mizerella said:


> I think the Zombie factor makes it totaly different deal!
> 
> If you were just a platoon of Nazi's yeah that would be tasteless, but you will be gored up dead snow Zombies.. different world entirely... to me anyways.


Oh thank you Miz, oh and if I didnt already say it, just love, love, loved your Lydia. One of my all time favorite movies btw. Also, you obviously saw the links of the Dark Lily dress-all I can say is WOW-they are awesome. Your gonna need some double sided tape LOL!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Living DeadGirl said:


> Hell yeah! Started a thread like this in Costume Ideas. Doing the Dead Snow theme, have an entire group going as Nazi Zombies. The only difficulty for me will be finding the uniforms and then altering a few for the ladies, can't get Nazi uniform costumes in the US, gotta gettem in the UK.
> Heres what they look like:
> View attachment 8605




For the coat and hat check the local army navy surplus stores. Also check for any police outfitters as I believe most NY cops wear that style of hat. Good Luck


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Living DeadGirl said:


> Wow, thought here of ALL places was where I could be free to be just whatever I please. Watch the movie, that's where it's coming from. I think the FX where we are coming from will be awesome. Remember, it is a HORROR movie amd we will be DEAD and we will be ZOMBIES. I'll let it go at that. Seems, everyone else I am friendly with on this site seems to think it'll be pretty badass.


You are free to be whatever you please. And just because I have a different opinion doesnt make me less friendly or nice. Forums are about exchanging ideas, information and opinions. My opinion is just one of many. And we all know that opinions are like *********, everyone has one 
And like I said, I live in europe and that's where my perpective is coming from.
Good luck with your theme.

MsM


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

Living DeadGirl,

Personally I think it would be a cool look, though I imagine you're preparing yourself for vituperative comments from others who would see your display. Look at the number of threads we've seen here about folks who got negative feedback just from displaying corpses on crosses; introducing Nazis would undoubtedly generate an equally charged atmosphere.

I was able to find a few costume stores, though, that sold Nazi costumes. I can't vouch for their policies and qualitiy. CostumeZone offered paraphernalia like hats, armbands, and helmets, though they didn't seem to have a uniform.

However, if I used a more palatable search term like "German Army Uniform" instead of Nazi, I found a number of sources for them. Buy.com seems to have a relatively affordable tunic that might work.

I do think, however, that the subtlety of what you're trying to create will probably be lost on many people. I think you're liable to run into people who just see the uniforms and not relate it to the movie. Good luck.

Rich


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

To me I see it as artistic expression what you are doing. Not just some frat boy who got a Nazi uniform and said "This will be a laugh". I've seen how detailed you do makeup and I know it will be great looking.

I think it will loovery cool and scary...as if zombies couldn't be more evil! 

Still be prepared for people who do not see the difference between art and reality as well. 

My brother is an actor ...he played Che Guevara in Evita recently. He said after the show an old woman came up to him very upset and told him he was responsible for the death of many of her people. 

And ironicly a choreographer friend, his father was executed by Che. It's a small world.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Living DeadGirl said:


> Oh thank you Miz, oh and if I didnt already say it, just love, love, loved your Lydia. One of my all time favorite movies btw. Also, you obviously saw the links of the Dark Lily dress-all I can say is WOW-they are awesome. Your gonna need some double sided tape LOL!


Do they sell double sided duck tape? No wardrobe malfunctions LOL!


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

All I can say is I love this site and thanks guys. I'm looking forward to the challenge of this costume I have to admit, especially the makeup. Its gonna be interesting re-creating those zombies-the makeup was incredible and I dont have alot of experience with zombie makeup. Gonna start practicing a few months in advance. As for people being offended and not seeing past it-Im not too worried. Im throwing the party and the people invited just can't wait to see what I come up with- so Im sure my people wont be offended. I believe everyone is entitled to an opinion but it's a costume for **cks sake no reason to take things to a whole other level.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow - and I may not be the first to recommend this - but you will get a cheery perspective if you watch The Producers. . . sometimes taking the humorous approach helps the comfort level. 
We had a guy come as Osama Bin Laden the very Halloween after 9-11. We all had a good laugh - since his wife dressed in a burka - and somehow -- the humor helped. They are Jewish and lost family in the Holocaust. No one was offended since they had a good theme: "If we lose our sense of humor - the terrorists win!" You'll know what's best and like you said - It's your party! Have fun! BOO!


----------



## Brother Grim (Oct 26, 2009)

I can appreciate the artistry and I think the costume looks fantastic, however, I think some things are better left silent. My perspective has probably changed though since I recently came back from there. Here in the US we just don't really know what happened and while I can see and understand your point, when I left there I was ashamed of how cruel humans can be to one another for whatever reason. Actually cruel doesn't even begin to describe it. I honestly wish I could go back to not knowing, visiting was one of the best and worst experiences of my life.

To put a more US spin on it, think zombie KKK member and even then it's tame.

Anyway, enough of the soapbox, land of the free right?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yup already planning and buying for 2010.We had over 75 here this year .and to be honest I told hubby I was done with having partys.So much work.But once my booty hit the dance floor my mind had already changed.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Brother Grim said:


> I can appreciate the artistry and I think the costume looks fantastic, however, I think some things are better left silent. My perspective has probably changed though since I recently came back from there. Here in the US we just don't really know what happened and while I can see and understand your point, when I left there I was ashamed of how cruel humans can be to one another for whatever reason. Actually cruel doesn't even begin to describe it. I honestly wish I could go back to not knowing, visiting was one of the best and worst experiences of my life.
> 
> To put a more US spin on it, think zombie KKK member and even then it's tame.
> 
> Anyway, enough of the soapbox, land of the free right?


Very nicely said. I think it really makes a difference when you see and experience it for yourself. The wounds are still very deep here. Everyday there is at least a 2 hour line to visit the Anne Frank house in Amsterdam. The only way to keep history from repeating itself is to learn from it.

MsM


----------



## hollowed hill (Nov 28, 2009)

*Getting ready for next year*

I would have expected about 40 pages on this thread! There is so much I have planned and then some for 2010 that at times I don't think I will have enough time despite the fact that I have already started. Yes living as if everyday was Halloween is what makes this fun. 
My list is long, and the content in this forum simply keeps adding more to it!
It is all worth it though. I enjoy bringing the dead to life for that one day! 
Again, a big thanks to all the members here that have shared their knowledge 
with those likeminded.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

it is december 12th and as i put the last of my halloween away to place the tree and santas all around...the halloween spirit hit me. 

2009 - i had a great halloween party...i think it could always be better because that is how i am, always to outdo myself the next time around. i was exhausted after halloween with all the work and less than 50 ToTs showing up. i had already decided tahat 2010 was no party and little decor...just going to go play actor in a pro haunt for the season...at least i would be around others who shared my love of haunting. i am just burnt out. 

as the last of my spooky village finds its way to the closet and we put all the pumpkins to bed for now...i couldn't help but browse this site to see everyone posting their party pics and yard haunts and now...let the corpsing begin!

classic horror mosters here we come! & thanks to all of you who share your amazing ideas!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

I am not planning for next year yet, however I should start because I think with Halloween being on Sunday I may have an adult costume party Friday night, a kid party saturday night and see how many Tot's we get on Sunday.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I normally have large plans for next year before the current year is even over. However I'm at a stand still for right now. We have decided that 2009 was our last year here at our home. It's just too hectic to have dozens of volunteers in and out our house. Not to mention the hundreds of patrons we have ever year.

Also, a local haunt owner gave us a really hard time in 09 and tried to get us shut down because he saw us as a threat.

This hobby I once loved has turned into a full time job that doesn't pay the bills.

I'm not sure what 2010 holds for us. We have talked about going commercial, but we'll see. Until then... I'm not sure where it will end up.


----------



## hollowed hill (Nov 28, 2009)

*Planning for next year*

FYF, don't let someone else bring your hobby to a halt. I hate to see a haunter down!! I have several trailers of props, equipment, lighting, etc. Setup at my house would start up 6-8 weeks before Halloween. 
Word of mouth got me invited to create the local school district's PTA annual fundraising "Haunted Mansion". I was given an old gym and a dozen and a half volunteers. I had all the support I needed to run the haunt including some funds for materials to create the walls, some lighting and miscelaneous items.
It was a huge success. That same night I was asked to head the haunt for the next year.
This past Halloween they asked for me to head the haunt as long as I wanted.
We all have had a blast. 
I say all this as this might be a possibility for you as well. Suggest it to the local school district's PTA.
Not only to I get to set up (and get lots of help to doing it), I get to meet folks with many talents that are useful in our craft. To top it all off, we get to help our local PTA. 
I have been tempted to go comercial myself, specially after knowing what kind of revenue is brought in!! The rewards of holding this for the PTA is satisfying enough.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

someone tried to shut you down? then you find out he sets up a haunt?wow, thats dirty.id say someone felt threatend,you should find some local haunters and triple the size of the display just to blow em out! as far as planning for next year,my haunt will probably stay the same in the garage,cause I was happy with it,and I had a total of 7 tot-ers.the front will definently change.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

We have kind of started planning. We will get into the sketching right after the winter holidays die down.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> We have kind of started planning. We will get into the sketching right after the winter holidays die down.


I agree that sketches are the beginning to any great setup. I already have some great ideas for next year, but I won't put anything to paper until next year.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

zombiefrac said:


> it is december 12th and as i put the last of my halloween away to place the tree and santas all around...the halloween spirit hit me.
> 
> 2009 - i had a great halloween party...i think it could always be better because that is how i am, always to outdo myself the next time around. i was exhausted after halloween with all the work and less than 50 ToTs showing up. i had already decided tahat 2010 was no party and little decor...just going to go play actor in a pro haunt for the season...at least i would be around others who shared my love of haunting. i am just burnt out.
> 
> ...


Hey zombiefrac! How are you?
I was also pretty burned out last year having a pitiful showing at the '08 party. ToT numbers were down, too. Very disheartening. So I didn't have a party in '09, didn't even do the yard. I had planned to do both, until the beginning of Oct., we were too busy with our daughter's wedding to do anything else, I just did not have the time or energy! It was odd not doing anything. The neighbor even came over and asked about the lack of decorations! But it did help me to refocus on things. And it gave me the urge to have a bigger and better haunt and party! 

I am going to revisit the vampire theme this year. The yard will be the same, just more of the same! I plan on enlarging the cemetery, making more fence, and continuing to experiment with lighting. I want thunder and lightning in an area, probably the cemetery, and lots of fog, and I might dress up all of my buckies as reapers.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

From the start, we would invite people to our 1st (2nd, 3rd, etc.) _but not annual_ Halloween party, because we didn't want to get the feeling that we were obligated to keep it going every year. Well, this year is our 30th anniversary. Because of family illnesses we didn't observe our 25th, so figured we'd do the 30th in style. Rather than a Halloween party we are having a renewal of vows and traditional reception/party early in October. Frankly, the Halloween parties are alot of work, so this will be a nice change of pace, and I think it'll help recharge our batteries for next year.
Besides, we are planning a little Halloween suprise for the anniversary party anyway...


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Oh .....maybe I should not mention this but I went & picked up 2 xmas trees today off of craigs list!!! As far as Halloween....you bet I'm still in the spirit....the garage & dining room of my house is still decorated. We never got the xmas stuff up this year. That vacation right after Halloween was a huge mistake. Then came the candy orders & getting the Halloween stuff packed up just got further & further away. Now we are making Valentine orders.

BUT next week I will start on this Halloween stuff & get it all packed up. See what happens when no one visits your house.......you just don't worry about getting things done!!lol

Oh yes for 2010...I have my list of projects ready>>>>>all the stuff we did not get done for 2009! Yup that was an easy answer.

PS To Chris Above Me: That sounds like a great idea....wish I could get invited!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

We had our 2010 plans pretty much done before christmas. However we realized all the stuff we had planned will take alot more time and alot more props to pull off. So with that being said maybe we will do that for our grand finale in many years to come.

I don't think I'm going to plan ahead much this time. Through out the year there are so many great theme Ideas I'll want to change my mind. For now I'll just stick to finding and making basic things that could be used for any theme I decide to do.

It's great to here everyone's ideas. Looking forward to seeing them in action.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

IshWitch, hello to you! Sure do miss my florida family. Hope all of you are well. I don't know, planning for a wedding is a pretty big deal. I can't imagine doing both unless it was an October/Halloween wedding. I tried that and my husband's church went crazy....haha.

Although I managed to get it together last minute and pull off a party and yard haunt...it certainly wasn't what I am used to doing. However, I have EVERYTHING planned for next year and 2011. Don't have any idea why my brain is on overdrive, just have to make sure I get all the props done before October. Going to utilize a few of the ones you demoed at the M-N-Ts.

I plan on doing monsters of the silver screen/hollyweird theme. I wish you well on your vampire theme.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Just starting planning for this year. Usually I have several different ideas rolling around and have to force myself to pick one. I think this year's will be low key though.


----------

